# 02 Maxima Engine Sputtering only in gear



## jmb00769 (Mar 14, 2009)

So yesterday as I left work and put my Maxima into reverse, the engine started sputtering, almost like it was misfiring or a cylinder was not working. It seems to only happen when it is in gear. Neutral is fine. The rpm's do lower when in gear and at a full stop. It does not go away when the car is warm. 

Today when I went to work, everything seemed fine until I left for lunch. The check engine light flashes for a while. About a year ago, when changing spark plugs, I found one coil/plug full of oil. The exhaust seems to smell like sulfur as well. 

Autozone would not check the code today because the ground was wet. I will try again tomorrow to get a error code, but wondering if this may be engine or transmission related. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. If you want any more details, please ask as I would like to get this figured out as quickly as possible. 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

When the light is flashing that means you are going to break something to pull over. Usually it means you have an extreme miss. Get to a shop to get checked out.


----------

